# Ghost shrimp



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Would ghost shrimp work good as food for a young spilo or rhom?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Sure. I don't see a whole lot of nutrition coming from them so vary it up with other things to.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

True, they're mostly exoskeletal.. not much nutrition or meat. Would work, but wouldnt use as a solid food source.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

they dont last long


----------

